

Announcing Vault: safer passwords for the web - hcm
http://blog.jcoglan.com/2012/06/22/announcing-vault-safer-passwords-for-the-web/

======
karl_gluck
You inspired me :)

<http://crypt.asia>

------
kyboren
Old idea -- PwdHash, Oplop, etc. were there first.

Nice that this offers flexibility in generated passwords and uses a strong
PBKDF, though.

------
iwejfweoifjweif
This seems very similar to <http://crypto.stanford.edu/PwdHash/>

